# Clipping - Before or After Bath



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those of you that do your own cut downs, do you prefer to use the clippers before the bath; after the bath; or both.

I usually do a brief clip prior to the bath, then blow dry and hand scissor (or sometimes use the clippers) to finish up the blending.

What is your preferred method on clipping?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is the question !!!

I clip before the bath for the simple reason that there is less to dry afterward. But I am no expert. You wouldn't believe what tools I use.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I prefer to clipper a day or 2 after the bath when it's a little fluffy but not dirty. I don't really like to clipper hair on the same day as a bath anyway because I feel they have to spend too much time on the grooming table. I can be pretty slow when it comes to trimming the hair just the way I want it, so they definitely need a break.:blush:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I have been told that clipping dirty hair will dull your clippers so it's not a good idea. 

BUT..

I have also seen a respected groomer clip a dog before a bath to save on shampoo - but she has her own sharpener and can sharpen her clippers often. 

I usually don't scissor or use clippers before a bath.


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> That is the question !!!
> 
> I clip before the bath for the simple reason that there is less to dry afterward. But I am no expert. You wouldn't believe what tools I use.


 
Well now I want to know! You HAVE to tell- what tools do you use?


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

I hand scissor then bathe then finish blending.

though I may try your idea momtooboo. I too like to take my time and sometimes you can tell Bentley is thinking he looks fine enough and wants to go play!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bathe, trim nails, clean ears and teeth, blow dry (or air dry in this yucky hot, humid weather), then clip body, scissor trim face and ears, clip paw pads, then scissor trim feet. I'm no artist when it comes to grooming but I do feel like the clippers do a smoother job on clean hair with a lot less snag and drag.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had also been told that clipping dirty hair will dull the clipper blades. It's also much easier to clip a coat that is clean and mat free.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You get a better finish with freshly bathed hair. But I don't have a problem roughing things out with the clippers first, especially on a coat in bad shape that is just getting sheared down.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Interesting. But, first of all, the girls had a bath a week before the clip and don't have any mats, so their hair isn't THAT dirty. I've never had dull blades and I've done it this way for more than 30 years. I think I clip them first so that there is less to dry and also because I get a lot of the clipped hair off in the bath. I end up scissoring for days and days and days it seems. It looks perfect to me when I finish after their bath but then I see a piece here and a piece there and I have to cut it. LOL


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I save everything (scissoring or shaving,clipping, etc) for_ after_ the bath.......dunno why, just do. Habit, I suppose......or I also thought it dulled my Andis clipper blades (and I can not sharpen them myself).


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I generally bathe & dry the dogs before using the clippers because the hair is fluffier and easier to cut when it's clean, and I think it gives a better finish.

If for some reason their hair grows out quite a bit in between clips, sometimes I will rough them out with the clippers before their baths so there is less to dry, but it does dull the blades faster using them on dirty hair and definitely does not give a nice finished look.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I usually make an appointment first, pack a few treats and a bottle of water, then drive them to the groomer. :brownbag: 

Let's see....thats $45 per dog.....4 dogs...... :faint:


I am so spoiled with a groomer that I absolutely LOVE, but I really should learn how to groom them myself. .....wish I felt like learning......


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I usually make an appointment first, pack a few treats and a bottle of water, then drive them to the groomer. :brownbag:
> 
> Let's see....thats $45 per dog.....4 dogs...... :faint:
> 
> ...



I have the same problem. I've never been good at that sort of thing. (One of the reasons why I keep my OWN hair short) I want to learn how to groom them myself, but I've also learned over the years that I can't be good at everything, and to leave certain things to the professionals. 

Now to figure out how to find enough money in the budget for dog #2's grooming....


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Now to figure out how to find enough money in the budget for dog #2's grooming....


Suzan - this is how I got started. Not because I wanted to groom dogs but because I wanted to own more than I could afford to have groomed.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I usually make an appointment first, pack a few treats and a bottle of water, then drive them to the groomer. :brownbag:
> 
> Let's see....thats $45 per dog.....4 dogs...... :faint:
> 
> ...


I just love your routine Pat!


----------

